# exhaust question



## playboya6 (Jun 12, 2007)

i have an 03 2.7t and im lookin for an exhaust and not quiet sure on what to buy.....i want a nice deep sound nothing ricey....i was lookin at apr but wat other companies are good for audis bcuz its hard to find exhausts for the car....any help is appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: exhaust question (playboya6)*

Hey Payboy
Check out http://www.VAGLinks.com Many companies listed there.
Ones I know about... Supersprint, APR, Milltek (Stratosphere sells them).. also LLTek has their own.
Expect to pay between $1200 to $2000. Insane if you ask me... A full "twin" exhaust" on the S4 is around $700 why is the C5 more, I ask you?








I am planning on building one myself. Hopefully I will get to it this summer (if I get the bathroom renovation done...







) I priced the parts, and a full 2.5" Magnaflow (Cat back) system (2 front resonators + X-Pipe, 2 large rear mufflers) and mandrel piping was around $300. If you throw in highflow cats (secondaries) you can add another $150 or so. Like I said, why the exhausts for the C5 is so expensive is beyond me.
I was thinking of perhaps not using the set I fabricate, and to perhaps get it bent somewhere out or straight tubing. I'll see if there would be any interest (if I get aroudn to it







) here. All someone needs to buy after that is the resonators and mufflers. Not sure if anyone would even be interested in something like that? Anyone know of a good shop that would take a job like that and not charge an arm and a leg? ...sorry hijacking the thread...
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

I went with the apr catback system. the sound is GREAT!!! but yeah, it is $$$. I don't have the cash for the downpipes, yet... also, awe-tuning has a set of downpipe$ thought they had the whole system, but i could be wrong.


----------



## V-Dublin-05 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (thestryker)*

so if you wre to build one yourself and bring it to a mechanic that can put it in would it be a hell of a lot cheaper?


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (V-Dublin-05)*

would you have to cut through the bumper to get another exhaust


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: exhaust question (Massboykie)*

MASS,
CALL OR EMAIL CHIP vANCE HERE:
http://www.autoassets.com/deta...%20Us
TELL HIM Rick Jones sent ya!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: exhaust question (KINETIC1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KINETIC1* »_...CALL OR EMAIL CHIP vANCE HERE...

Sweet, let me see if I get (2it)
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (V-Dublin-05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-Dublin-05* »_so if you wre to build one yourself and bring it to a mechanic that can put it in would it be a hell of a lot cheaper?

Well to install the Magnaflow catback on my 03 GLI cost me around $150, which is not too bad. A mechanic will probably charge you for 2 hours labour so it depends what the hourly rate is I guess. The thing is, if you buy the $1K one, you still need to pay for install if you cannot do it yourself, right?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (thestryker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thestryker* »_I went with the apr catback system. the sound is GREAT!!! but yeah, it is $$$. I don't have the cash for the downpipes, yet... also, awe-tuning has a set of downpipe$ thought they had the whole system, but i could be wrong.

Yeah those downpipes are expensive, but the bigger issue for me will be to get them in. Can you do that without "moving" the motor? I was also looking at Vast Performance's Piggie pipes, ( http://www.vastperformance.com ) which they say gives you almost the same power gains and cost a LOT less. ...it's all about the power, I don't care if it shines or who made it...








Cheers
Massboykie

P.S. I e-mailed Vast and they confirmed that you do not need to move the motor, also the 6-speed is easier apparently... Now all I need is $350...







.....



_Modified by Massboykie at 5:02 PM 8-14-2007_


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

would you have to cut through the bumper to get a costum exhaust?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_would you have to cut through the bumper to get a costum exhaust?

Hey An_A6
On your '99, you would have to get the rear valance with the post-facelift exits I think. Or cut your own, correct. I do not know for certain if the newer valance fits directly on the pre-facelift bumpers. I can get you the Part Number if you are interested.
Anyway, if you do not want to cut the valance, you need to decide if you want turned-down exits (same as your stock ones, but bigger) or add another bend at the end to drop them out under the bumper, if that makes any sense.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

allright, much thanks. have you seen these before, if so does it like like ****?


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

hey Mass, I talked to Chip at AutoAssets, they DONT do any fabrication sorry for the bum lead...


----------



## Four Ring Circus (Jul 4, 2007)

http://www.labreemotorsports.com/index.html
It would be sweet to get a shop to fabricate an order for a group buy. This is the shop I will likely contact. They seem to know their stuff and focus on quality.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Four Ring Circus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Four Ring Circus* »_http://www.labreemotorsports.com/index.html
It would be sweet to get a shop to fabricate an order for a group buy. This is the shop I will likely contact. They seem to know their stuff and focus on quality.

it doesnt look like they do a6's, unless the rs6 fits the a6


----------



## Four Ring Circus (Jul 4, 2007)

They don't do A6's... yet. The options for our cars really suck. It would be nice if we could get a cheaper alternative going for a custom exhaust. There is no sense in reinventing the wheel every time someone wants to get an affordable exhaust.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Four Ring Circus)*

yeah, i plan on redoing my car and upgrading for a tt, but i will still always love my car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Four Ring Circus)*

Hey Four Rings
I agree all we need to do is mock up a set of pipes and get them CNC bent somewhere. People can then buy which ever mufflers/resonators combination they like, that (obviously) fit the pipes. When I did the exhaust my my GLX I was worried that I was getting myself in too deap, but it wasn't nearly as hard as I thought. 
I took of the stock system and put it together on the ground. I then built the new one by laying it right on top of the old one. The only tricky part was where it went up and over the rear axle, but even that worked fine by using the old one as a "template".
On the C5 the pipes are way straighter and it should not be hard to do. Just more work as we need to do two..







If a shop picks up a job like this, they can sell the pipes as kits on here, eBay or even include mufflers etc for a complete kit. My point being that it will be worth their effort. Again IMHO.
I'm getting more fired up about this now. I hope I can get this done this summer then we can see if we can get it off the ground...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

thanks for the link to vast performance.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (thestryker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thestryker* »_thanks for the link to vast performance.









Sweet 
I haven't bought anything from them (yet), but their prices are reasonable and quality looks good.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

